# Dynamic Web Module Version ändern?



## NiBurhe (6. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt ein Projekt fertig und es lief auch einwandfrei unter Tomcat 6. Als ich es in der Uni testen wollte, lief es unter Tomcat 5.X nicht.
Num muss ich das Dynamic Web Module mindestens auf 2.4 runterbekommen, aber wenn ich das in den Eclipse Project Settings probiere bekomme ich immer nur "Cannot change version of project facet Dynamic Web Module to 2.4.".

Wie kann ich das Dynamic Web Module so ändern, dass er auch unter 2.4 läuft. Wenn ich das aktuelle Projekt mit nem Tomcat 5.5 starten will, bekomme ich nur "The server does not support version 2.5 of the J2EE Web module specification."?

Danke

MfG
NiBurhe


----------



## byte (6. Dez 2007)

Ich hab das letztens gemacht, indem ich einfach ein neues Dynamic Web Project mit v2.4 erstellt und dort das alte Projekt importiert habe. Evtl. ist es aber schon ausreichend, wenn man die Versionsnummer in der web.xml ändert. Der Wert steht dort als Attribut im Root-Element.


----------



## NiBurhe (6. Dez 2007)

Danke

Das mit dem Umbennen alleine reichte zwar nicht, aber ich habe es dann in ein neues Projekt mit den richtigen einstellungen kopiert.

MfG
NiBurhe


----------

